# Peru Plantlist



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I am by no means any sort of plant expert, but I have spent some time putting this list together from Biotopic Design's Neotropical Plant list and a couple of threads here on DB.

I'm sure that there are a few I missed off of the huge list, I also left plants that were listed as occurring in South America - again I'm sure I have probably missed a few, but I figure it's a decent start.

If anyone wants to make corrections or add/remove plants from the list feel free! This will hopefully make putting together a Peruvian biotope tank a bit easier.


*Adiantum*
peruvianum - Ecuador. Peru, Bolivia

*Alsobia*
dianthiflora - Costa Rica, Central America 
punctata - Central America

*Anthurium*
arisaemoides - Ecuador, Peru
breviscapum - Ecuador, Peru
corallinum - Peru
croatii - Bolivia, Ecuador, Peru
digitatum - Peru, FG, Venezuela
effusilobum - Ecuador, Peru
ernestii - Ecuador, Brazil, Colombia, Peru 
llewelynii - Peru (Tarapoto, San Martin) 
moronense - Ecuador, Peru 
oxycarpum - Colombia to Amazonian Ecuador, Peru, Bolivia, Brazil
pendulifolium - Colombia, Ecuador, Peru 
penningtonii - Ecuador, Peru
plowmanii - Brazil, Paraguay, Peru, Bolivia 
polyschistum - Colombia, Ecuador, Peru, Brazil
reflexinervium - Peru (Tingo Maria in Huanuco) 
scandens var. latifolium - Central and South America 
scolopendrinum - Belize, Costa Rica, Guatemala, Peru
superbum - Ecuador, Peru
triphyllum - Bolivia, Ecuador, Peru, Venezuela
truncicola - Colombia, Ecuador, Peru
willifordii - Peru (Loreto Dept) 

*Barbosella* 
culcullata

*Begonia*
fagifollia - S. America

*Campyloneurum*
phyllitidis - Caribbean, Belize through South America 

*Ceratostema*
rauhii - Peru 

*Calathea*
allouia – Peru (nice!!)
capitata - Peru, Brazil 
lanata - Brazil, Peru 

*Campyloneurum*
angustifolium - Central and South America
phyllitidis - Throughout Central and South America 

*Cissus*
rotundifolia - Peru 

*Codonanthe*
uleana - Panama to Peru, Brazil 

*Columnea*
isernii - Ecuador, Peru 
orientandina - Ecuador, Peru 
purpureovittata - Peru 
spathulata - Bolivia, Colombia, Ecuador, Venezuela, Peru 
villosissima - Ecuador, Peru

*Dorstenia*
contrajerva - Widespread throughout Central and South America 

*Drymonia*
semicordata - Brazil, Peru 

*Elaphoglossum*
decoratum - Costa Rica to Ecuador, Peru, Venezuela
metallicum - Peru
peltata - Throughout Caribbean, Central and South America 

*Episcia*
fimbriata - Peru, Venezuela

*Ficus*
sp. Panama - Panama, similar/identical species found to Peru 

*Fittonia*
argyroneura - Peru
verschaffeltii - Ecuador, Peru 

*Geogenanthus*
ciliates - Ecuador, Peru 
undatus - Ecuador, Peru 

*Gloxinella*
sylvatica - Bolivia, Paraguay, Ecuador, Peru 

*Homalomena*
peltata - Panama, Colombia, Ecuador, Peru

*Kohleria*
peruviana - Peru 

*Maranta*
repens - Central and South America 

*Marcgravia*
affinis - Peru
macrophylla - Ecuador, Peru 
parviflora - Peru, Ecuador 
purpurea - Peru

*Masdevallia* 
amabilis
herradurae 
kimballiana x ampullacea
paivaeana
picea

*Maxillaria* 
pudica

*Microgramma* 
latevegans
lycopodioides
megalophylla - Ecuador, Bolivia, Brazil, Peru, Venezuela, Guyana 
nitida - Central and South America
piloselloides - Central and South America
squamulosa
vaccinifolia - Brazil, Peru, Trinidad 

*Monocostus* 
uniflorus

*Monolena*
primuliflora - Brazil, CR, Ecuador, Panama, Peru, Colombia

*Monstera*
adansonii - Widespread through Caribbean, Central and South America
deliciosa - Central and South America
dobsonia
dubia - Costa Rica, Panama, Colombia, Ecuador, Brazil, Peru 
obliqua - Costa Rica, Panama, Peru, 
subpinnata - Peru

*Nautilocalyx*
bullatus - Peru
lynchii - Ecuador, Peru 

*Neoregelia* 
Tarapotensis (Peru import bromeliad)

*Nephrolepis* 
pendula - Caribbean, Central and South America 

*Peperomia*
argyreia - Northern South America 
blanda - Central and South America 
columnella - Peruvian Andes 
ferreyrae - Peru
galioides - Central America and northern South America 
glabella - Central America and northern South America 
obtusifolia - Central and South America, Caribbean 
pellucida - Central and South America, Caribbean 
peruviana - Peru, northern South America
prostrata - Ecuador, Peru
puteolata - Peru
resedaeflora - Peru, Chile
serpens
tricolor - Peru
tristachya - Peru

*Philodendron*
angustialatum - Peru
elegans - South America 
grazielae - Brazil, Peru
ornatum - Brazil, Ecuador, French Guiana, Suriname, Venezuela, Peru 
sagittifolium - Central and South America
scandens - Widely distributed throughout Central and South America 
squamiferum - Colombia, Ecuador, French Guiana, Suriname, Peru 
verrucosum - Costa Rica to Ecuador, possibly Peru 

*Phlebodium*
aureum - North, Central, and South America
decumanum - Central and South America 

*Pilea*
microphylla - Central and South America
nummulariifolia - Central America to Peru 
spruceana - Bolivia, Ecuador, Peru 

*Pinguicula*
calyptrata - Colombia, Ecuador, Peru involuta - Bolivia, Peru

*Platycerium*
andinum - Peru, possibly Bolivia (wwwaayy too big)

*Platystele* 
misera

*Pleopeltis* 
polypodioides

*Pleurothalis* 
obovata
ruscifolia
undulata

*Polypodium*
bombycinum - Bolivia, Brazil, Colombia, Ecuador, Guyana, Venezuela, Panama, Peru 
fallax - Central and South America
polypodioides - Central and South America
triseriale - Central and South America 

*Selaginella*
apoda - North, Central, and South America diffusa - Northern South America 
erythropus - Costa Rica, Panama, Colombia, Ecuador, Peru, Brazil, Bolivia 
mollis - Mexico to Bolivia

*Syngonium*
podophyllum - Mexico through Central and South America

*Utricularia*
calycifida - South American
guyanensis - Central and South America
jamesoniana - Central and South America 
laxa - South America

*Zootrophion* 
atropurpureum


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

Guzmania lingulata and Guzmania monostachia off the top of my head are some native broms


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is a list of some of the plants above that I have actually found for sale through retailers - some may/may not be in stock.

I had also found a few on Tropiflora, but the links I had saved didn't work and now I can't remember which plants they were for! I think I also may have left out a few based on personal preference (I can't remember).

Anthurium scandens

Alsobia dianthiflora

Ceratostema rauhii

Monocostus uniflorus

Masdevallia herradurae

Philodendron verrucosum

Philodendron ornatum

Selaginella erythropus

8 Down..... lots and lots to go.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hopefully this helps a bit. Plants of Central Peru:

FLORA VASCULAR DE LA SELVA CENTRAL DEL PERU


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Fishman! One problem I've been having is trying to find plants that seem to be suited for vivarium life and not a desert/beach.

Here are some additions from last nights red-eye session:

*Aechmea*
nallyi

*Eleocharis *
radicans - aquatic/marginal found all over the Americas

*Guzmania* (some get big!)
lindenii
morreniana
sphaeroidea
testudinis var. testudinis
undulatobracteata
victoriae
vinacea - large
vittata

*Pitcairnia*
paniculata
rigida

*Racinaea*
schumanniana
tetrantha - nice dangling flower spike

*Tillandsia *(these may or may not be terrarium suitable, many Peruvian tillandsia I could find seemed to be desert dwellers)
balsasensis
bongarana
bryoides
buchlohii
cacticola
caerulea
capillaris
caulescens
chartacea var. chartacea
coinaensis
didisticha
disticha
dudleyi
extensa
fendleri
floribunda
heteromorpha
hildae
huarazensis
humilis
juncea
latifolia var. divaricata
latifolia var. latifolialatifolia 'Graffitti'
latifolia var. latifolia
latifolia var. leucophylla
lindenii
lymanii
macbrideana var. atroviolacea 
macbrideana var. longifolia 
macbrideana var. macbrideanamima var. chiletensis
oroyensis var. secundiflora
paleacea
paraensis
propagulifera
pucaraensis / guelzii 
purpurascens 
purpurea 
pyramidata
queroensis
rauhii
reducta
roezlii
somnians
straminea
tectorum
tricholepis
usneoides 
virescens
walteri
*
Vriesea *(some get big!)
barclayana var. barclayana
cereicola
chrysostachys var. stenophylla
espinosae
hitchcockiana
olmosana
patula
sagasteguii



[Most of these were found using google and the Florida Council of Bromeliad Societies website -http://fcbs.org/ - Tillandsia's via Bird Rock Tropicals old catalog ]

-----------------------------

Found for sale:

Glasshouse Works: Plants Rare & Collectors Welcome Page

Peperomia galiodies

Episcia fimbriata aka 'blue heaven'

Alsobia [episcea] dianthiflora

Eleocharis radicans


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Can't forget tillandsia biflora!

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4002/4492106711_99d443fa5a.jpg


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

And to think I somewhat remember stumbling upon this site before and for some reason forgot about it.

Tropicos - Name Search

Search by country, department, altitude, etc. etc. etc. Really good for spot checking various vendors sites. Also, advanced search results are exportable!


----------

